
Using Tailscale for Home Server - DyslexicAtheist
https://mrkaran.dev/posts/home-server-updates/
======
pot8n
>Replaced Wireguard with Tailscale

 _facepalm_

So you replaced FOSS Wireguard with a rebranded yet paid Wireguard service?
Also how is NodePort is considered "internal" service? The whole point of
NodePort is to be accessed from outside the cluster which can be easily done
with the real Wireguard.

